# Switch the locations of "Report" and "Like, Quote, Reply."



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2017)

I can't tell you how many times I've almost pushed the "Report" button when I meant to push "Like."  Personally, I think their positions need to be swapped. Put "Report" where "Like, Quote, Reply" is now, and "Like, Quote, Reply" where "Report is now.

Or maybe it's just me.  :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 21, 2017)

Here is what I see. To hit report I have to first hit the menu thing on the bottom left corner.







That also has Edit in it and IP


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've almost pushed the "Report" button when I meant to push "Like."  Personally, I think their positions need to be swapped. Put "Report" where "Like, Quote, Reply" is now, and "Like, Quote, Reply" where "Report is now.
> 
> Or maybe it's just me.  :)




You on a phone?  

Mine is like rings r us.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 21, 2017)

Phone ... yes


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2017)

Ah, good point!  I'm talking about the screen on the computer, which is where I do 98% of my posting.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2017)

On my pc the like, quote and reply are on the right side and the report are on the left side.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2017)

It's just me then.  Like Roseanna Roseanna Dan used to say..........Nevermind.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> It's just me then.  Like Roseanna Roseanna Dan used to say..........Nevermind.




If you have a problem, we need to know.   You cant be the only one.


----------

